# 4k Monitor und Skalierung... :/



## gbbbs (29. Juli 2016)

Hi,

hab mir überlegt den LG 27UD68P-B zu kaufen grafikkarte 1070 gtx ist unterewgs.
Kann mir mal jemand ein foto   schicken  wenn die spiele in 4k  auf dem 27 zoll ?
sind die schriften zu klein ? items und inventar zu klein ? würde mich mal interessieren.

gruss


----------



## Captn (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: 4k Monitor und skallierung... :/*

Also Spiele skalieren erfahrungsgemäß vernünftig. Probleme hatte ich bisher nur im Desktopbetrieb mit Windows 7 und 8.1, da hier keine vernünftige Skalierung implementiert ist. Mit Windows 10 oder Kubuntu geht das besser. 
Wenn ich mich nicht irre hatte ich nur mit älteren Titeln wie Half Life 2 ein zu kleines Menü. Ansonsten machen aktuelle Titel bei der Skalierung von HUD, Menü und Schrift, die ich so spiele (Witcher 3, CS:GO, Just Cause 3, etc.), keine Probleme.
Wenn du magst, kann ich heute Abend noch ein paar Screenshots hochladen .


----------



## michelthemaster (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: 4k Monitor und skallierung... :/*

Hallo Kollege,

ich nutze jetzt seit einigen Monaten einen 27" LG 4k Bildschirm, und kann dich beruhigen, solange das Spiel halbwegs aktuell ist, skaliert das Ganze super. Und man hat immer noch die Möglichkeit, in Full-HD zu spielen. Ein paar Beispiele: Age of Empires 2 HD skaliert leider gar nicht, dort hat man bei 4k die halbe Karte auf dem Bildschirm. AOE3 jedoch skaliert super in 4k und auch Heroes of Might and Magic 5, Starcraft 2, Diablo 3, Chivalry und eigentlich so ziemlich 90% meiner neueren Spiele. Day of Defeat Source skaliert nicht, dort ist Menü extrem klein, aber im Spiel stört absolut nix und alle neueren Source Spiele skalieren super in 4k.

Bedenke einfach: Ist etwas zu klein/unlesbar, hast du immer die Möglichkeit in super aussehendem Full-HD zu spielen. Ich bin froh, mir einen 4k Bildschirm gekauft zu haben, man kann quasi fast komplett auf AA verzichten und hat (sofern der Rechner es mitmacht) eine fast pixelfreie, saubere Grafik in Spielen.

Grüße

Micha


----------



## gbbbs (29. Juli 2016)

Captn schrieb:


> Wenn du magst, kann ich heute Abend noch ein paar Screenshots hochladen .



ja wäre super von dir 

danke erstmal an euch für die Infos ! 



michelthemaster schrieb:


> Bedenke einfach: Ist etwas zu klein/unlesbar, hast du immer die Möglichkeit in super aussehendem Full-HD zu spielen. Ich bin froh, mir einen 4k Bildschirm gekauft zu haben, man kann quasi fast komplett auf AA verzichten und hat (sofern der Rechner es mitmacht) eine fast pixelfreie, saubere Grafik in Spielen.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Micha



sieht FHD auf einen 4k Monitor wirklich gut aus ? könnte man zur not auch damit im Desktop betrieb damit arbeiten ?  die skallierung von wqhd auf FHD sieht echt mist aus


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: 4k Monitor und skallierung... :/*

Windows würde ich nicht in Full HD darauf laufen lassen. Spiele gehen wenn man etwas nachschärft.
Dann kommt man so gut an 80-85% an die Bildqualität eines nativen Full HD Monitors um die Sache mal grob in eine Zahl zu fassen.
Du kannst das Bild auch 1:1 beim LG anzeigen lassen dann ist es auch knackscharf. Hast aber bei 1080p und 1440p nur Tabletgröße an Schirm.^^

Am besten ist es natürlich immer Monitore in der nativen Auflösung anzusteuern. Lieber in Games den ein oder anderen Regler dann zurück.


----------



## michelthemaster (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: 4k Monitor und skallierung... :/*



gbbbs schrieb:


> danke erstmal an euch für die Infos !
> 
> 
> 
> sieht FHD auf einen 4k Monitor wirklich gut aus ? könnte man zur not auch damit im Desktop betrieb damit arbeiten ?  die skallierung von wqhd auf FHD sieht echt mist aus



Hallo Kollege, 

es sieht halt so aus, wie Full-HD auf einem 27" Monitor aussieht. Für den Desktop ist die Pixeldichte -> wohlgemerkt wenn Full-HD eingestellt ist<- (meiner Meinung nach zu gering), dort kann man dann Windows skalieren lassen (ich habe es bei mir auf 200% eingestellt), so sieht alles super scharf aus und ist gut zu erkennen. In Spielen kannst du ohne Bedenken auf Full-HD runterstellen, da die Skalierung 4k->1080p absolut sauber ist, da 4 Pixel zu einem zusammengefasst werden. Mache ich auch hier und da bei älteren Spielen, welche dann unspielbar sind ohne Skalierung ^^

Grüße

Micha


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: 4k Monitor und skallierung... :/*

Kann ich aus eigener Beobachtung nicht ganz zustimmen. Man hat bei 1080p trotzdem einen Signalverlust in Sachen Bildschärfe und Farbtreue gegenüber einem Full HD Monitor.
Das liest sich nur in der Theorie immer so einfach mit den 1 Pixel sind 4 bei UHD.
Habe schon einige UHD Monitore gesehen im direkten Vergleich zu WQHD und Full HD.

Auch bei Prad im Bildvergleich bei Prad sieht man den Unterschied zur nativen Auflösung und den leichten Schärfeverlust beim Scalieren gerade bei Schriften.

Zocken lässt sie trotzdem wenn man eben nicht 1:1 vergleicht. Aber muss man halt live selber beurteilen.

Ich habe mich deswegen entschieden einen zweiten WQHD neben dem LG UHD zu betreiben um je nach Game nativ anzusteuern.


----------



## michelthemaster (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: 4k Monitor und skallierung... :/*



KuroSamurai117 schrieb:


> Kann ich aus eigener Beobachtung nicht ganz zustimmen. Man hat bei 1080p trotzdem einen Signalverlust in Sachen Bildschärfe und Farbtreue gegenüber einem Full HD Monitor.
> Das liest sich nur in der Theorie immer so einfach mit den 1 Pixel sind 4 bei UHD. ...



Hey Kollege,

das sagte ich ja. Zocken ist absolut kein Problem in Full-HD, nur den Desktop würde ich eben in nativer Auflösung mit Skalierung benutzen.

Grüße

Micha


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: 4k Monitor und skallierung... :/*

Okay, dann habe ich es vielleicht etwas falsch aufgefasst.


----------



## HisN (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: 4k Monitor und skallierung... :/*



gbbbs schrieb:


> hab mir überlegt den LG 27UD68P-B zu kaufen grafikkarte 1070 gtx ist unterewgs.
> Kann mir mal jemand ein foto   schicken  wenn die spiele in 4k  auf dem 27 zoll ?
> sind die schriften zu klein ? items und inventar zu klein ? würde mich mal interessieren.



Hängt vom Spiel ab.

Schau Dir doch mal diesen Screenshot im Vollbild auf Deinem Monitor an, und versuche die Schrift im Inventory bei DA:O oder die Schrift über dem Dashboard von X zu lesen.
Ich kann es selbst auf einem 40" nicht.

http://abload.de/img/daorigins_2015_01_17_qweh6.jpg
http://abload.de/img/xrebirth_2015_09_05_23yyk4.jpg (nicht die weiße Schrift, das da im Rechteck: Repariere)

Ist es vernünftig gemacht, sollte es auch auf einem 27" lesbar sein.

http://abload.de/img/thedivision_2016_07_2i2sv7.jpg


----------



## gbbbs (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: 4k Monitor und skallierung... :/*

Hallo HisN,

danke für die Info!
nein den Text kann ich teilweise bis garnicht lesen, in dem fall wäre 4k nicht so gut. müsste man dann auf fhd umstellen und bin da gespannt wie "gut" das aussieht bzw ob es noch ok ist.

Habe jetzt den Dell U2717D und den LG 27UD68P-B bestellt, mal schauen  
was haltet ihr von der idee zusäzlich neben einen wqhd monitor einen uhd tv zu nutzen ? wäre TV mit etwas größeren zoll nicht doch auch in ordnung ? preislich liegen die auch nicht weit entfernt vom monitor...


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: 4k Monitor und skallierung... :/*

UHD TV kann man machen. Allerdings haben die halt häufig einen größeren Inputlag. Zum zocken halt nicht ganz ideal bei sehr schnellen Games am PC.
Zum arbeiten hast aber dann genug Platz und musst nicht mal bei Windows scalieren.

Viel Spaß beim ausprobieren.


----------



## gbbbs (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: 4k Monitor und skallierung... :/*

ok Update,

habe jetzt beide Monitore hier,
erstes Fazit zum Skallieren, so schlimm ist es nicht wie ich befürchtet habe. 1080p sieht wesentlich besser aus auf dem UHD als auf dem WQHD. 
werde aber noch ein bisschen testen. wenn jemand was wissen will...


----------



## Eol_Ruin (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: 4k Monitor und skallierung... :/*



gbbbs schrieb:


> erstes Fazit zum Skallieren, so schlimm ist es nicht wie ich befürchtet habe. *1080*p sieht wesentlich *besser aus auf dem UHD als auf dem WQHD*.



Das sollte doch vollkommen klar sein 
Bei WQHD muß Full-HD interpoliert werden - bei UHD werden einfach 4 Pixel zu einem zusammengefaßt.


----------



## JoM79 (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: 4k Monitor und skallierung... :/*



Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Bei WQHD muß Full-HD interpoliert werden - bei UHD werden einfach 4 Pixel zu einem zusammengefaßt.


Was auch eine Interpolation ist.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: 4k Monitor und skallierung... :/*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Was auch eine Interpolation ist.



Nicht wirklich.
"Interpolation" bedeutet eigentlich das EIN neuer Wert "zwischen" ZWEI vorhandenen Werten berechnet wird.
Bei einer Vollbild-Skalierung von 2560x1440 auf Full-HD werden ja neue Farbwerte für die dargestellten Pixel "berechnet".
Was bei einer Skalierung von 3840x2160 auf 1920x1080 ja nicht der Fall ist - da einfach der Farbwert "eines Pixels" auf "4 Pixel" angewand wird.


----------



## Captn (30. Juli 2016)

So, hab leider gestern nicht mehr dran gedacht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (30. Juli 2016)

Pauschal kann man es glaube ich gar nicht sagen.

Ich zocke auch mit PS4 und One auf den Monitoren.
Momentan habe ich den Acer XB271HU und Asus PG279Q da. Die machen bei dem 1080p Signal einen besseren Eindruck als mein LG 27UD68P-B. Auf Letzteren sieht es passsabel aus aber nicht so scharf wie auf den WQHDs trotz Umrechnung.

Daher kann man gar nicht ganz sicher sagen dass ein UHD da immer im Vorteil ist.

Bin mal gespannt auf die weiteren Berichte.


----------

